# Peanut butter fudge (need recipe)



## ohiowinter (Oct 10, 2004)

I'm searching for a recipe for peanut butter fudge which has marshmellow cream in it.  I've tried many other recipes and they don't pass the test.  What test you are wondering?  My adult, professional child, is a peanut butter fudge junkie.  One store, nearby, over in Amish country, has the best.  No, they won't share the recipe.  But they did tell me its a mix.  Now, this child won't eat theirs as she always though there was a little amish lady making it by hand, and is disillusioned to learn its a mix.  For something so simple, with so few ingredients, I can't get it right!  any help would be appreciated.  The foodnetwork site didn't have many recipes.


----------



## wasabi woman (Oct 11, 2004)

is this what you are looking for?

Eve's Peanut Butter Fudge
Recipe courtesy Emeril Lagasse, 2003

 Recipe Summary 
 Yield: about 4 dozen    

4 cups sugar 
1/2 cup light corn syrup, or white Karo syrup 
2 sticks unsalted butter 
1 cup evaporated milk 
1 tablespoon pure vanilla extract 
9 ounces (1 cup) smooth peanut butter (recommended: Jif) 
2 heaping tablespoons marshmallow cream 

Lightly grease a 9 by 13-inch pan and set aside. 
In a large saucepan, combine the sugar, corn syrup, butter, and evaporated milk. Cook over medium heat, stirring occasionally, until it reaches 242.5 degrees F, between the soft and hard ball stages. 

Remove from the heat and stir in the remaining ingredients. 
Beat the mixture with a large wooden spoon until it starts to get stiff. 
Pour into the prepared pan and let harden. 

To serve, cut into pieces about 1 1/2-inches square and serve.


Good Luck!


----------



## Audeo (Oct 11, 2004)

Here's my recipe that uses marshmallow creme:

Peanut Butter Fudge

3 cups sugar
1/2 cup butter (NOT margarine)
1 cup evaporated milk
7 oz. marshmallow creme
1 1/4 cup peanut butter
1 tsp. vanilla
1 cup chopped nuts (optional)

Combine sugar, butter and evaporated milk; mix well and bring to
a boil. Turn heat to medium and cook 5 minutes at a rolling boil, stirring constantly.  Remove from heat.

Add marshmallow creme, peanut butter, vanilla and nuts. Beat briskly with a wooden spoon until the mixture begins to loose its gloss.  Immediately pour into a buttered dish or pan and cool. (Actually, I line a 8x8" dish with buttered heavy duty aluminum foil -- makes it so easy to simply lift out of the dish, when cool, to cut into pieces.)


----------



## kansasgirl (Oct 11, 2004)

This is another that uses marshmallows instead of the cream. Is is very good and easy. I have used evaporated goat's milk in the recipe; I fell in love with goat's milk fudge in FL. I think it tastes it richer (if its possible!) 

Peanut Butter Cream Fudge
1 2/3 c sugar
2/3 c evaporated milk (can use evaporated goat's milk)
2 c miniature marshmallows
3/4 c peanut butter
12 ounces vanilla milk chips
1 ts vanilla extract
1/2 c peanuts, chopped

1.In a large heavy saucepan combine the sugar and evaporated milk. Cook on medium heat until it comes to a boil, stirring constantly. Keep cooking and stirring for about 5 minutes while at a rolling boil.  Remove from the heat.
2.Add the marshmallows and stir. Add the peanut butter and stir. Add the milk chips and stir. Add the vanilla and stir until mixture is smooth.  Fold in peanuts if using.
3.Place in a buttered 8-inch square pan and spread it smooth. Cool and cut into squares.


----------



## mg_man1 (Dec 28, 2005)

*peanut butter fudge*

here some fabulous fudge to try!

2 cups creamy peanut butter

2 cups marshmallow cream 

1/2 cup (1 stick) butter 

1 tsp. Real Vanilla Extract 

pinch salt 

5 cups sugar

1/3 cup light or dark corn syrup

1 (12 oz) can evaporated milk

1 (10 oz) package reese's peanut butter chips 

or 1 (10 oz) package choclolate chips for chocolate peanut butter fudge 

Place the peanut butter, marshmallow cream, butter, vanilla extract and salt in very large bowl.

Place the sugar,syrup, and evaporated milk in a large, heavy pot. boil until the soft boil stag, (240 degrees) stirring often. pour hot mixture and peanut butter chips into other ingredients and stir until thickened and glossy shine is gone. pour into 2 (9 inch) square pans or 1 (13x9X2) oblong pan and set aside to cool. 

make over one (5lbs) batch


----------



## mickey_72 (Jan 3, 2006)

I stole this one from my mother-in-law.  I've made it with peanut butter and it's very easy and good!

Peanut Butter Fantasy Fudge

3 cups granulated sugar
3/4 cup unsalted real butter
2/3 cup evaporated milk
1 cup peanut butter (or you can use 12oz of peanut butter chips)
7 oz. jar marshmallow cream
1 tsp. vanilla extract
1 cup chopped nuts - optional

-In a 2-quart saucepan, bring sugar, butter, and milk to a rolling boil (240 degrees) for 5 minutes, stirring constantly; remove from heat.
-Stir in peanut butter, marshmallow cream, vanilla, then nuts.
-Pour into a greased 13" X 9" X 2" pan.
-Cool to room temperature before slicing.


----------

